
Wall Street Journal Reporter Detained at LAX - protomyth
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153973202893533&set=a.394672588532.173707.506773532&type=3&theater
======
tedunangst
Not that I have a particular love of border control, but 1st Amendment freedom
of the press doesn't mean journalists are exempt from laws that apply to
everyone else. And ridiculous as the 100 mile constitution free zone may be
(also not true, by the by), she was still in the airport, not chilling at her
hotel, so it's more non sequitur hyperbole than anything.

